# Beavertail Osprey Pro's and Con's



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

One of my favorite skiffs. Six inch draft, poles like a dream, very dry ride for something that size and really flies with a 60hp. The rod lockers are great but you do loose a bit of cockpit space because of them. They didn't make too many Ospreys and BTs really hold their value. I've fished on that hull in both the Keys and here in SW FL and wouldn't hesitate to buy one if I were you.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Don't have an Osprey, but I love my B2 !! If poling and pure sight fishing is what you do, I couldn't ask for a better boat.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Good boat, havent heard anything but good things about them. Only negative I can think of is the lower freeboard height. The rod lockers could be personal opinion. I don't like the idea of rod lockers as it's one more hatch for someone to slam on the boat.


----------



## briandpost (May 19, 2012)

I don't think Ospreys had rod lockers. BTX is the boat with lockers that they only made a few of. The Osprey is basically a B2 with a console. They are bad ass boats and the resale on them shows it.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Absolutely correct, the BTX had the lockers. The Osprey was the tunnel hulled B2 with the full console. I think less than twenty were made.


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, the one i found does not have lockers, Thanks for the info, now if i can only get it for a good price...


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

What is the ballpark price on that boat?  Beavertails hold their value better than almost any other skiff and the Osprey is a rare bird.  I sold my 2006 B2 with 850 hours on the motor last fall for 80% of what I paid for it.  No matter what you'll be getting a great skiff.


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

Right now the asking price is 19k, i will know hrs later this week. does that sound reasonable?


----------



## briandpost (May 19, 2012)

That's not unreasonable at all depending on hours and condition as well as options. I have a friend that recently sold an 06 B2 for 18k. They definitely retain value.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

That isn't a bad price assuming the boat is in good shape. It's all relative to the boat of course. Good luck, hope it works out for ya !


----------

